# Forum Color



## Jim (Jul 31, 2007)

Im starting not to like it. I dont like it when I quote someone with a reply, it looks like the same color and it's hard to separate it. Anyone else agree or Am I just being picky? :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2007)

You are being picky - but blue or green would be better for a fishing / boating site


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 31, 2007)

You are being too picky! It looks great


----------



## redbug (Jul 31, 2007)

it looks fine but i do notice that a light blue background make the text standout a bit more


----------



## rdneckhntr (Aug 1, 2007)

Haha you're allowed to be picky...its your site lol.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to be rude here, But the main page looks great!! The board colors are dull. Look around other boards and they just catch ya. Hard to explain. I personally don't like how the board is is small. You know it's in the middle of the page with nothing surrounding it. No links or pictures, just plain.


These are just my opinions and thoughts.

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Not to be rude here, But the main page looks great!! The board colors are dull. Look around other boards and they just catch ya. Hard to explain. I personally don't like how the board is is small. You know it's in the middle of the page with nothing surrounding it. No links or pictures, just plain.
> 
> 
> These are just my opinions and thoughts.
> ...



Working on it! :wink: Been throwing ideas around with my developer.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> fishnfever said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be rude here, But the main page looks great!! The board colors are dull. Look around other boards and they just catch ya. Hard to explain. I personally don't like how the board is is small. You know it's in the middle of the page with nothing surrounding it. No links or pictures, just plain.
> ...



Can't wait to see whats in the works :wink: 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2007)

I am waiting for a response to the forum color, the guy who deos the work is busy right now. And the chat thing Im still trying to figure out what to do. It involves getting the software installed and creating link and buttons on the Homepage and here. Plus I want the accounts to be in sync....So members do not have to login twice. Once for the forum, Once for chat. That is a no no in my book.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought you did change the color? Oh yeah, that is just my sunglasses - much better now


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 29, 2007)

Never even noticed the color till now


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2013)

What are you thoughts my Tinny Friends - is Jim just being picky?


----------



## redbug (Dec 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336616#p336616 said:


> Captain Ahab » Mon Dec 16, 2013 11:24 am[/url]"]What are you thoughts my Tinny Friends - is Jim just being picky?


this weather has to break soon you can tell when we are iced in Ahab starts going back to these old topics..
you need to spend your time in a productive fashion by thinking of ways to get BA banned


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2013)

He is starting to annoy me.


----------



## BrazosDon (Dec 16, 2013)

To change the subject just a little bit, how about mandatory "City and State" in the sign up area before posting anything. Just a thought. I like the entire form filled out.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 16, 2013)

Meh.... Wouldn't hurt to make it stand out a little more, but doesn't look bad to me.


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2013)

This post is form 2007.


----------



## redbug (Dec 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336629#p336629 said:


> Jim » Mon Dec 16, 2013 12:47 pm[/url]"]This post is form 2007.


LOL we go through this every winter... Dam THAT BA


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2013)

redbug said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336629#p336629 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim » Mon Dec 16, 2013 12:47 pm[/url]"]This post is form 2007.
> ...



Better him annoying Jim, then pestering me with texts proclaiming his love to me..... Its just creepy!

Edit: Did we all forget about this

[youtube]rFIm_JjcEMw[/youtube]


----------



## BrazosDon (Dec 16, 2013)

I guess I got "December Fooled" on this post. Never mind.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336623#p336623 said:


> Jim » Mon Dec 16, 2013 11:16 am[/url]"]He is starting to annoy me.



STARTING TOO????


I will try harder!


----------



## bigwave (Dec 16, 2013)

Too funny. =D> 2007


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336635#p336635 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 14:03[/url]"]
> 
> 
> redbug said:
> ...




Did his pants really fall off or was someone tugging on them? I think this is a love hate love hate relationship or am I just disturbed beyond help?


----------

